# 1936 Huffman Super Streamline/mens



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 2, 2015)

What's the value, 40 years barn storage, 1936 Huffman Super Streamline? Appears mostly OG. Headlamp lens gone...


----------



## Cdollar4 (Dec 2, 2015)

Pics

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 2, 2015)

*36 Dayton / Streamline*



Cdollar4 said:


> Pics
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



////


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 2, 2015)

juanitasmith13 said:


> View attachment 255177View attachment 255178View attachment 255179






Killer find man! Buy it!!!!!! Or did you already? That's gotta be worth some good money


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 2, 2015)

Holy poop on a stick!:eek:


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 2, 2015)

Your inbox will be filling up with offers real soon haha


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 2, 2015)

Original condition, uncirculated 1936 Huffman built Dayton Safety Streamline.
Value? What ever it takes!


----------



## STRADALITE (Dec 2, 2015)

Many thousands of dollars. Thats one of the rare and valuable bikes. If you have the opportunity to buy it you should probably do so. 
If you don't want to keep it there is gonna be someone on this site willing to give you more than you paid for it.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 3, 2015)

My jaw is on the floor. Grab it fast.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 3, 2015)

Delete this picture. Somebody will find the GPS coordinates and snag your bike. Its happened before and it will happen again.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 3, 2015)

RUN! to get that bike. Incredible find.


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 3, 2015)

+10 What everybody else said-AMAZING find. Good on you, dude!!


----------



## petritl (Dec 3, 2015)

......


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice to know they're still out there.


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 3, 2015)

Awesome find!


----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 3, 2015)

I dont know..It looks like the fork is a little bent.. Maybe you should pass on it..AND pass it on..toooo lets sayyyyy ME!!!
>>>>>>>AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAN...the stuff is still out there!!AND +1 on Joes suggestion on deleting pics..:eek:


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 3, 2015)

I have a feeling this is going to end in some sour grapes... Hopefully not!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 3, 2015)

For some reason,the Jaws music is running through my head...


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Delete this picture. Somebody will find the GPS coordinates and snag your bike. Its happened before and it will happen again. Watch out for him! He posts regularly on here and has no soul. just lookin out for you!






Euphman06 said:


> I have a feeling this is going to end in some sour grapes... Hopefully not!






bikesnbuses said:


> For some reason,the Jaws music is running through my head...




Sooo, a Bike guy with a lot of resources will end up with it? 
Go juanitasmith....


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 3, 2015)

Going to be quite a few folks at that auction now.


----------



## then8j (Dec 3, 2015)

The damage on the back fender and missing the headlight lens, I don't know if it's worth it. And look how dirty it is, bet the tires don't even hold air.........and the seat has been destroyed. 

But it's in the top ten most desirable bikes in this hobby.

I just want the chainguard so that I can say I own a very hard part to find, let everyone know I have it, then put it on the shelf to collect dust.........until I get the rest of the bike. That's when I will be a true collector.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 3, 2015)

It's at auction? Rookie mistake to post it before it's in your hands.... the price just sky rocketed.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 3, 2015)

He knows what it is....look at the title of the thread!... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 3, 2015)

*the dayton can come to my home easy transaction*

it is not listed anywhere , why so many negative comments - he located a bike, there is no auction listed ,where does all this info come from , it looks like it is in my neighbors garage , . he is only asking about a bike , .   with computer skill , why not just look on the cabe , or rapozo auctions on auction zip , he has one coming up . it is a bike , good luck to him for finding a wonderful. beautiful example ,407 697 3999 ,,  branchewalter@yahoo.com, let me know if you need help purchasing it , or you are interested in re selling , the dayton ..  GOOD LUCK , if and when you get it on your property , nice job ..   walter branche , seeker of cool stuff ,


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 3, 2015)

And the plot thickens. ........dundundunnnnnn

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 3, 2015)

juanitasmith13 said:


> What's the value, 40 years barn storage, 1936 Huffman Super Streamline? Appears mostly OG. Headlamp lens gone...





so, they've spent 3 pages not answering your question. 
there are two answers:
sadly because you posted this it's worth a bunch more today than it was a few days ago. I'm going to guess this will be a "one that got away" story, you'll tell for a while.
the real answer is, probably in the neighborhood of $7000.00 as is. it is rough, but the parts that are missing are reasonably easy to replace. a really nice one can bring $10,000.00


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 3, 2015)

I dont think anyone knew a price to give haha


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 3, 2015)

azbug-i said:


> I dont think anyone knew a price to give haha



I was gonna say $49.95 plus tax

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 3, 2015)

The price to give is what ever it takes, or wait awhile until the next complete un molested original one shows up, hoping that the price has gone down in the mean time.
Not likely, so don't be a puss. Step up and pay the guy an amount that he will want to tell all his friends about, and know that you just scored a bike that is on everybody's top ten list.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Enough of these have sold in the last few years to establish at least a good ball park figure. There are a few factors at play on this one though. A lot of the heavy hitters already own an original one of these so the real question is who wants to step up and swing? Better bring the big boy wallet now though because I'm sure a lot of folks have already found it and the auctioneers phone is blowing up! I knew about the bike a couple of weeks ago and figured someone would let the cat out before the auction ended though--I call that expectation management! V/r Shawn


----------



## rickyd (Dec 3, 2015)

JS13, it's all been said. Good luck. Rick


----------



## Overhauler (Dec 3, 2015)

Why is there replies missing off this thread ?


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 3, 2015)

where is it , who do you contact?what auction ???/  thanks branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## 4scuda (Dec 3, 2015)

Ok so if someone is really willing to step to $7000 let me know. It just so happens that I have the cash to float it but I'll only buy if it goes over the price my buddy is going.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 3, 2015)

How do I get the GPS coordinates from those photos?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 3, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> How do I get the GPS coordinates from those photos?



I'm sure someone has hacked into a satellite at this point... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 4scuda (Dec 3, 2015)

I have several other bikes at the auction including a girls silver king and I just dropped off a columbia 3 star deluxe plus there are pedal cars and lots of other great stuff so hop in a car  bikes sell at 5:30


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2015)

Locked on target.


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 3, 2015)

bikebozo said:


> where is it , who do you contact?what auction ???/  thanks branchewalter@yahoo.com




Should have believed me 5 hours ago when I posted, could have been there by now.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 3, 2015)

I have foil on my windows so The satellite cant find me.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 3, 2015)

You all need to put foil on your windows. It feels good.


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 3, 2015)

i never doubted you , i have asked where ??  the more the better , thanks , sorry if you thought i was a non believer ,   i just could not find it anywhere , ...my bad ,,  wpb


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 3, 2015)

Is that a selfie Stig?




THE STIG said:


>


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 3, 2015)

The Stig is a wizard with foil!


----------



## 4scuda (Dec 3, 2015)

Was anybody going to more than a couple grand on this before Juanita smith opened his big mouth?  I put a $750 bid on it when I took my stuff over to the auction a week or so ago.


----------



## kccomet (Dec 3, 2015)

4scuda said:


> Was anybody going to more than a couple grand on this before Juanita smith opened his big mouth?  I put a $750 bid on it when I took my stuff over to the auction a week or so ago.




maybe not, ask flattire. there isnt many secrets anymore once its on the web. it sounds like a few heavy hitters already knew about it. im still trying to find the auction, more out of curiosity now


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 3, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## 4scuda (Dec 3, 2015)

Shawn new about it because I made the mistake of telling my buddy.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 3, 2015)

Lesson learned. You always keep quiet about any special finds like this gem. Keep it from your closest confidant until it is firmly secured in your grasps. 

Now we all know, problem is, I'm trying to find out where the auction is and I would certainly bid more then two grand if you want to take it home


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 3, 2015)

won't be cheap now ......


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 3, 2015)

Exactly!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice find BUY it right away killer bike!!


----------



## kccomet (Dec 3, 2015)

so wheres the auction, i dont have the high tech tracking, assistants working feverishly to uncover these hidden web bikes that are top secret....tell the world, the truth shall set you free


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 3, 2015)

The word on the street is that the hammer fell at 6K.
Fantastic buy for whoever landed that beauty.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 3, 2015)

Tracking pictures is no joke. 

Tineye.com is basically a website the uses image recognition to find where the picture appears on line. 
There is also a GPS tracking for pictures taken with a smart phone. We are all very vulnerable and anything can be found at any given moment. Please be careful and if you find something cool, keep it to yourself and dont tell a soul until its in your possesion. There are a ton of spineless carcasses willing to step on you to get what they want.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 3, 2015)

4scuda said:


> Ok so if someone is really willing to step to $7000 let me know. It just so happens that I have the cash to float it but I'll only buy if it goes over the price my buddy is going.




I thought you were in for $7000?  Was there a buyers fee?  The buyer got a great price and I think it's a $8500-10000 bike.


----------



## 4scuda (Dec 3, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I thought you were in for $7000?  Was there a buyers fee?  The buyer got a great price and I think it's a $8500-10000 bike.




Not one person messaged me that they would take it for $7k.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm sure we could both agree that it would of went for $7000 plus if there was another motivated buyer with cash.  I know the buyer was prepared to get this bike and was truly motivated.  It's going to a good home.    By the way, did you come away with anything from the auction?


----------



## 4scuda (Dec 3, 2015)

I bid on a little 20 inch wooden wheel bike but didn't get it.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 3, 2015)

I heard that one was pretty cool.  Did you take any pics of the Huffman for us?


----------



## petritl (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## petritl (Dec 3, 2015)

The original rims were sold seperatly


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 3, 2015)

lol...it's cute


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 3, 2015)

petritl said:


>




Awesome!

I'm sure the guys were tripping over the Safety Streamline, to get at those boxes of Barbie Dolls.


----------



## chitown (Dec 3, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Tracking pictures is no joke.


----------



## 4scuda (Dec 3, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> lol...it's cute




My dad bought the wooden wheels for the little bike.  They were on a separate rack. They are very straight but just rims.  Anyone need some 20" wood wheels?


----------



## then8j (Dec 3, 2015)

I love that picture! That's awesome!!


Scares me to death that you have that technology, but I did see one of those V12-1 gps video image trackers on sale on eBay but the monthly service charges to get the satellite connection was too expensive for me.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 3, 2015)

I have enjoyed following along with this thread wearing my Foil Cap!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 3, 2015)

Hahahaha!! Yeah buddy!! I miss you man!!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 3, 2015)

My foil underwear keeps crawling up.


----------



## slick (Dec 3, 2015)

Sooooooooo the whole football team is fighting over the head cheerleader once again. And this is why i don't bother with attempting to post, or buy anything from here. You are literally on your own. If you mention anything to anyone about a bike you're interested in, word spreads like the plague and its gone. 

Meanwhile, why the football team was fighting over the cheerleader, i personally scored an UBER rare bike myself. Ive only seen 3 of online or in pictures. In original paint, original owner, one year only bike, and it was found somewhere else then here........


----------



## kccomet (Dec 3, 2015)

slick said:


> Sooooooooo the whole football team is fighting over the head cheerleader once again. And this is why i don't bother with attempting to post, or buy anything from here. You are literally on your own. If you mention anything to anyone about a bike you're interested in, word spreads like the plague and its gone.
> 
> Meanwhile, why the football team was fighting over the cheerleader, i personally scored an UBER rare bike myself. Ive only seen 3 of online or in pictures. In original paint, original owner, one year only bike, and it was found somewhere else then here........




i like that the football team and the cheerleader, im on the junior varsity team, not bragging but im one of the better players on the jv. ill let one of the varsity ask you what you got


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 3, 2015)

slick said:


> Sooooooooo the whole football team is fighting over the head cheerleader once again. And this is why i don't bother with attempting to post, or buy anything from here. You are literally on your own. If you mention anything to anyone about a bike you're interested in, word spreads like the plague and its gone.
> 
> Meanwhile, why the football team was fighting over the cheerleader, i personally scored an UBER rare bike myself. Ive only seen 3 of online or in pictures. In original paint, original owner, one year only bike, and it was found somewhere else then here........




Pics or it didn't happen! Ha!


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 3, 2015)

Let's see this uber rare bike you talk of.

What Don said..


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 3, 2015)

Im the male cheerleader who holds up the cheerleaders when making a pyramid and little does she know Im looking up her skirt to see all the cash and prizes. I love all cheerleaders! Give me a C, give me an A, give me a B , give me a E! Whats that spell? 

Not Dayton hahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahHh! 

I know, I lost my mind. But not my foil!!


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 3, 2015)

LOL,

That made me chuckle a bit


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 3, 2015)

New bike Ty


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 3, 2015)

Everybody knows that a knock down, drag out, free for all, is way more interesting than some secret deal that nobody's seen or heard of.
I'll take the dog pile here on The Cabe any day. You guys are great!
And to Juanita Smith, Thanks for making the sale of this bike much more interesting and fun to watch.
Nice bike, Ty!


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes it is.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 3, 2015)

Congrads man, very nice score.


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Dec 3, 2015)

Just wanted to thank Chris and Tad for helping make the deal. Also Chris Holmes for not biding up to bad.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 3, 2015)

slick said:


> Sooooooooo the whole football team is fighting over the head cheerleader once again. And this is why i don't bother with attempting to post, or buy anything from here. You are literally on your own. If you mention anything to anyone about a bike you're interested in, word spreads like the plague and its gone.
> 
> Meanwhile, why the football team was fighting over the cheerleader, i personally scored an UBER rare bike myself. Ive only seen 3 of online or in pictures. In original paint, original owner, one year only bike, and it was found somewhere else then here........


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Dec 3, 2015)

Not  everyone is a shark. 



brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> Just wanted to thank Chris and Tad for helping make the deal. Also Chris Holmes for not biding up to bad.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 3, 2015)

Ty is the guy who doesnt whine over a Dayton Streamline, he just calls his guy on the other line to win it for him in the nick of time. 

Congrats brother!!


----------



## mrg (Dec 3, 2015)

Still waiting to see pic of the other ultra rare one yr. only, OG paint, og owner bike slick, did you start its own thread?, oh ya congratulations Ty great bike!


----------



## Curtis68 (Dec 4, 2015)

Congrats on the great score Ty. Once you get the bike cleaned up a bit you will have to post more picture.


----------



## 4scuda (Dec 4, 2015)

I guess the thread isn't over.  I too would like to thank my best friend Tad who as soon as I showed him the bike and told him I was after it went out looking for a buyer.  Also I opened the bid at $5k but of course my best friend tad bid over me even though I told him I was bidding.  Can someone sell a bike they own half of?  Cause I have a receipt for the bike And a cancelled check that says he can't sell it.  Ty I really should have thrown your toadie a little more of a bone even if he did run it up a thousand.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2015)

I think this is the sour grapes part of that someone mentioned earlier. Congrats on a great bike Ty. V/r Shawn


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 4, 2015)

4scuda said:


> I guess the thread isn't over.  I too would like to thank my best friend Tad who as soon as I showed him the bike and told him I was after it went out looking for a buyer.  Also I opened the bid at $5k but of course my best friend tad bid over me even though I told him I was bidding.  Can someone sell a bike they own half of?  Cause I have a receipt for the bike And a cancelled check that says he can't sell it.  Ty I really should have thrown your toadie a little more of a bone even if he did run it up a thousand.




Are you for real? Yesterday, you were blaming me, on this thread, for everything except Pearl Harbor and the sinking of the Maine, as you seemed to need a scapegoat. Why didn't you tell me those things to my face last night @ the auction? You said you had listed a pre-auction bid of $750. with the auctioneer? *YOU* say you opened the bidding @ $5000.; which, is what set the pace for the next bid to be $6,000. Did you think one bid would paralyze all other bidders? They kept stepping down as they looked for a third bid... Why didn't you jump on the $6,100. call?


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 4, 2015)

Didn 't think this was over without turning into a sh-t storm, always a whinner.. B,O,O ,,,, H,O,O


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 4, 2015)

Weird


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 4, 2015)

been around a long time , i have seen grown men cry over the transactions , no one told me where the auction was , WHY , i can not say , i hope someone will tell me , i still think there is a bunch of bull **** in this hobby . what happened to the 7,000 bid , why was this such a secret . the bikes are out there to be discovered , good luck to who ever got that sweet piece. I sure hope I get in the secret loop before I DIE


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 4, 2015)

I knew of a couple people that went to this auction.  I had one bid for my friend (the new owner) and if that guy didn't bid for him, I had a fall back person that would bid for him.  The guy that purchased the bike still had a long runway of cash put aside for this bike and it would be hard to take him out.  So no matter what, I think the present owner would of ended up with the bike.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 4, 2015)

Word.


----------



## petritl (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm choosing to take the high road, all parties involved know the story.

Mark, I had a certified check for you half of the purchase price plus the commission but couldn't find you at work or home so I sent it PayPal.
I sent a second payment to cover the PayPal fees.


Best regards,
Tad


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 4, 2015)

It's a great bike. It has a new home. Congratulations to the new owner.
Anyone that has issues with someone about the auction or whatever, address them directly, not here.

Scott A.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 4, 2015)

petritl said:


> ......



What was said originally in this post turned the course of this bicycle...within a couple minutes, I knew where it was and within 5 minutes or so I was talking with the auctioneer while he was in his pajamas to ensure I got a phone bid reserved.

There were 4 phone bidders and I said yes to 6000.00, but no to 6500 as that's all the gas I had in the tank at this time...well, not even, but I was going to sell a nice bike or two to backfill.
The guy on the phone was not helpful at all keeping me abreast to what was going on as I had thought it was still going past 6500 actually and when he said "it looks like it was going to end at 6K," I asked if he could go 6100 and it ended before he registered it.
The floor matters, no substitute to actually being in trenches.

After speaking with Ty, #1 I am glad a friend had won it and #2 He was going to win it regardless and that $100 that didn't count isn't going to haunt me anymore.

I don't always win, but when it's a bike I want, I'm in the game because I have the experience to know when the next experience may or may not be.

If someone tosses chum in the water to flip a bike before they own it, don't blame the shark for the attack, the shark must feed and is always moving forward.

And by the way, this is a public auction... nobody has dibs and with technology, being local doesn't have the advantages of years past.






Chris


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 4, 2015)

never assume , you know where the price will go , there were others interested who do not play these  games , . seems like highschool secret handshake


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 4, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> It's a great bike. It has a new home. Congratulations to the new owner.
> Anyone that has issues with someone about the auction or whatever, address them directly, not here.
> 
> Scott A.




Scott's right.  This is done and lets move on.   So.....how about that BS facemask call that cost the Lions the game?


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 4, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> ..So.....how about that BS facemask call that cost the Lions the game?




Missed that...what inning was it in?


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 4, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Missed that...what inning was it in?




It was right after the freethrow


----------



## Overhauler (Dec 4, 2015)

no time left on the clock......lions 23 packers 21 refs 6
 Packers always get the calls


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 4, 2015)

It looked bad in fast motion but when it was slowed down, he just tapped it.  Rogers, Manning and Brady always get the calls.  Brady not as much now since he battled the NFL in court.


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 4, 2015)

Eh it was judgement call. It was close enough. Maybe they should have defended that 70 yard Hail Mary pass better or maybe not given up a 20 point lead in 1 quarter haha


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 4, 2015)

You don't make i judgement call like that when there is no time on the clock!  And yes, they should never of let that ball end up in a Packers hands.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 4, 2015)

The Lions are an absolute joke, have been ever since I can remember. I have refused free tickets, wouldn't waste my time to watch JV football. They play in an enclosed stadium that is more of an auditorium than football field.

Now that the alcoholic owner Bill Ford has passed, we'll see what the new owner, the cheerfully senile Martha Firestone can inspire.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 4, 2015)

I totally agree


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 4, 2015)

In the refs defense it did look like a face mask at first glance. I do think a couple of the pass int calls on the lions were BS though. The lions have seem to be playing a lot the past few weeks.


----------



## Overhauler (Dec 4, 2015)

looked like a sack to end the game to me


----------



## sleepy (Dec 4, 2015)

The Lions have been owned by the Ford family since '62. They've run it like a business...profit vs. loss....nearly every game here is a sellout = high profit, why invest in big name talent?

Their last title was in '57....never been to a Superbowl, not even close. They need an owner like Robert Kraft or Jerry Jones to make it a real team.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 4, 2015)

Overhauler said:


> looked like a sack to end the game to me




Actually it was a desperation hook and ladder play, Rogers ended up with the ball and was tackled. When #12 ends up with his chinstrap in his mouth, refs will call facemask 10 times outta 10....as someone else mentioned, Rogers, Brady and Manning are the NFL's rating stars.


----------



## Overhauler (Dec 4, 2015)

If it was any other team there would of been an offensive holding call instead of a bogus grabbing of the face mask call, end of the game, makes me wanna puke!!! and I am not a lions fan either


----------



## petritl (Dec 10, 2015)

Bike has been disassembled, packed, and will be enroute to CA today.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 10, 2015)

Overhauler said:


> If it was any other team there would of been an offensive holding call instead of a bogus grabbing of the face mask call, end of the game, makes me wanna puke!!! and I am not a lions fan either




I'm pretty sure that the refs would of kept calling defensive penalties unlit the Packers scored...lol.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 10, 2015)

petritl said:


> Bike has been disassembled, packed, and will be enroute to CA today.




Who put a bike in the middle of our football postings...lol


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 10, 2015)

No wonder some of you don't have the time to ride your bicycles ... you too busy talking about football .... lol


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 10, 2015)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> No wonder some of you don't have the time to ride your bicycles ... you too busy talking about football .... lol




Some of us are soooo busy, we have even taken them out of the box!    Sorry guy, that's an inside jab at out friend Cyclingday


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 10, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Some of us are soooo busy, we have even taken them out of the box!




To quote an old friend and inveterate path-person: 
"They'll never take up less space than when they're in the box"


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 10, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> To quote an old friend and inveterate path-person:
> They'll never take up less space then when they're in the box




Yes, but they are harder to ride that way.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 10, 2015)

I dont have a TV.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 10, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I dont have a TV.



Hipster 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 10, 2015)

petritl said:


> Bike has been disassembled, packed, and will be enroute to CA today.




Did you write a nice message on the box like Jkent got on his recent shipment?


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Dec 10, 2015)

Is that a criminal code written on the side of the box?   Who that's meant for?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 10, 2015)

brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> Is that a criminal code written on the side of the box?   Who that's meant for?



Green grapes?... is it going to France? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 10, 2015)

Its meant to confuse the UPS driver..


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 10, 2015)

Criminal code it is. Why?


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Dec 10, 2015)

It is  Distortion charge. 


Joe Buffardi said:


> Criminal code it is. Why?


----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2015)

No more football, this is a bike thread, we don't have a team here in so cal anyway, hope to see that bike together soon Ty.


----------



## petritl (Dec 11, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Did you write a nice message on the box like Jkent got on his recent shipment?[/QUOTE
> 
> Raisin Verts translated is Sour Grapes which is what this bicycle seems to cause.
> 
> ...


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 11, 2015)

Well if this is the case and he is a CABE member. He needs to leave the CABE. 

Oh and Tad, if this guy is threatening you, call the Police and get a restraining order.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 11, 2015)

...,,,...,,,


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 11, 2015)

I used to go to car auctions for my boss. I have seen knock down drag out fights over a car. Its pretty wild. If a Hudson was on the auction block, I would always be the highest bidder. There is always a guy after the auction that would walk up to you and say, ill give you more money, more money and of course I would say no. Sometimes guys would get mad and wont let go and sell the house to get the car. Crazy!! The sad thing about this whole story is the loss of a friend over a bike. We sometimes put materialistic things first and forget about who we can hurt in the process. In this case, Tad was in the middle of a ****storm and couldnt get out. 

I look at life in the long run. Its embarrasing having empty church at your own funeral.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 11, 2015)

some say black Fridays matter, I say all Fridays matter, or as in this case some Thursdays, or am I just being Dayist?


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 11, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> It's a great bike. It has a new home. Congratulations to the new owner.
> Anyone that has issues with someone about the auction or whatever, address them directly, not here.
> 
> Scott A.








...and looking forward to seeing the bike at the next Cyclone Coasters!


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'd like a hint as to who the person was who did the harassing.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2015)

PM sent! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 11, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> It's a whole different ball game buying something at an auction (or wherever) at a high price point having a knowledgeable a ready buyer backing you then assuming the risk of your investment otherwise.
> I had packaging service all lined up from a local bike shop at $120.00 and hearing the story, there was a much larger sum of money involved for the investors and you were one bidder away from coal in your stocking.
> Chris




I've read this a couple times now and I'm afraid I don't quite follow what you're saying.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 11, 2015)

I take it he had muscle backing him up,but got outbid.


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 11, 2015)

it was an auction , the high bidder wins the item , there are no friends or promises , it is $$$$$$$$$$$ , period , if you trust someone at an auction , or any other sale venue , then you get to go to cycle school . good luck . have fun , spend your money ,,  I asked about the auction and seemed to be ignored - that is fine ,  there would have been a great battle for the streamliner , maybe next time is my turn , remember it is not a kiss, not a handshake , i do not owe you ,you do not owe me , it is an AUCTION . H I G H BIDDER is the prize winner ,


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2015)

When money means more than friendship you probably need to re-evaluate your priorities.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 11, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> When money means more than friendship you probably need to re-evaluate your priorities.



Well said.bikes come and go,true friendships are hard to come by.


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 11, 2015)

yes, your concept  was demonstrated at this event , have fun with your so called friends , when you get taken to cycle school!!!!!!! , there can always be someone who no one knows , that comes out of the woodwork and ruins your plan ,   that is all I am trying to relay ,  it is about money at an auction or sale ,. I have seen it for many years, people with the wad of money and there so called master plan , get shot out by a newbie , or someone bidding for another so no one knows what is happening , . Good Luck , bikes are out there waiting for discovery


----------



## slick (Dec 11, 2015)

All this over a Huffy. Wow. Glad im a Shelby guy. These SS bikes have to be the most overpriced non tank bike in history. Am i wrong? A close second place, the Evinrude. But I'd take an Evinrude in a heartbeat considering there aren't a half of a dozen of those just in the southern California vicinity alone like these SS Huffys now.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 11, 2015)

I hope that is tongue in cheek, Chris, you know these bikes are rare and super cool.

What good is a tank, anyway? 

There does seem to be a lot of them coming out of the woodwork now that I think about it.


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 11, 2015)

Lol :d


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2015)

I think they are beautiful bikes and the last thing I'd want to do is possibly bum someone out on a big purchase.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 11, 2015)

Haha


----------



## slick (Dec 11, 2015)

Look familiar. Lol
And this one wasn't 6k. Add fenders and.... lol


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2015)

lol..bad ass!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2015)

What's the quote?  "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery."

Pretty cool bike, where the hell did you dig that photo up?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 12, 2015)

....


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 12, 2015)

*there is never an end to fun*



          is it BEER THIRTY???


----------



## 4scuda (Dec 12, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Well if this is the case and he is a CABE member. He needs to leave the CABE.
> 
> Oh and Tad, if this guy is threatening you, call the Police and get a restraining order.




Gentlemen, the only thing that was promised " not threatened" was that if Tad sold a bike I paid $3000 for half of, without my approval of the price, he committing a crime and that it would be reported.  Ty had given tad ok to go to $10500 on the bike.  Tad knew I would go to $10 k, so he offered me a partnership. I went to the auction bidding went as ready described.  I bid $5k tad bid $6k inexplicably.  We walked to the cashier where I wrote out a check to the auction company for $3k and tad paid $3k in cash. I was given the receipt which I still have. I went home thinking ty would send the money over night or PayPal which didn't happen. The next day I told tad how much I wanted for my half$3800. That was too much for him apparently and he Kept doing things which made me think he had some other deal going.  I am not the one who threw away a friendship for money.


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Dec 12, 2015)

Bike was to be paid at the end of auction. With MY credit card. I offered to PayPal that night , Tad wanted a check.  The right thing to do give tad his half of the commission money back. I gave 1200.00 commission with shipping part of that. I think I was being total being fair. 

I also the deal was for 10% commission did I go above and  Beyond  Fairness?


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 12, 2015)

Sure hope the bike was worth all the drama.bottom line,it's just a bike.
seems like more than one relationship is damaged over this deal.hope it can all be reconciled some day.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 12, 2015)

4scuda said:


> Gentlemen, the only thing that was promised " not threatened" was that if Tad sold a bike I paid $3000 for half of, without my approval of the price, he committing a crime and that it would be reported.  Ty had given tad ok to go to $10500 on the bike.  Tad knew I would go to $10 k, so he offered me a partnership. I went to the auction bidding went as ready described.  I bid $5k tad bid $6k inexplicably.  We walked to the cashier where I wrote out a check to the auction company for $3k and tad paid $3k in cash. I was given the receipt which I still have. I went home thinking ty would send the money over night or PayPal which didn't happen. The next day I told tad how much I wanted for my half$3800. That was too much for him apparently and he Kept doing things which made me think he had some other deal going.  I am not the one who threw away a friendship for money.




nothing personal, but I would have been pissed at you too if you'd jacked $800 for your part. I've heard of showing appreciation, but that's more like rape.


----------

